# ferry to cyprus??



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi everyone, i wonder could anyone tell me the best way to get to cyprus, i had a look through the cont tour info but couldnt find anything. been following the weather and it seems to have a good winter climate. thanks in advance regards sean


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

here are the ferries see here
chapter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Seanoo;

I think the only way in is via ferry from Turkey but PM Don Madge, he is the MMM travel consultant for Cyprus, he'll sort you out.

Pete


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks peejay and chapter for the promp replies, i will send don madge a pm, thanks sean


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

chapter said:


> here are the ferries see here
> chapter


Hi Chapter,

They are only passenger ferries/cruise boats and will not take a motorhome.

Hi Sean,

Have you thought about Turkey for a winter trip?

Don


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Don Madge

I have been watching the weather in Cyprus - is there anywhere in Turkey
to match the Winter temperatures? Thanks for the PM 
Regards
Sean


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there is a car ferrier to (northern)turkey cyprus see here  if thats any help 
chapter


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are VERY rich and fancy a cruise as well- accompanied by your M/H - Grimaldi Lines have a ro ro from Southampton on the Med Run calling at Limassol. The vessels have passenger acom. for 12 and the trip takes around three weeks.

Go on treat yourself  

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

seanoo said:


> hi everyone, i wonder could anyone tell me the best way to get to cyprus, i had a look through the cont tour info but couldnt find anything. been following the weather and it seems to have a good winter climate. thanks in advance regards sean


Hi Sean,

If you get along the Med coast of Turkey past Antalya the weather is usually OK for overwintering.

This is a blog of a couple who have just done a return trip to Cyprus via the overland route. http://teamcyprus.wordpress.com/

For those interested this is the info I PM'd Sean.

There have been no car ferries sailing between mainland Greece and southern (Greek) Cyprus for the last five/six years. There's a cruise line ferry that runs from mid June to mid September but this has a height limit of 1.7 metres. There's also an all year RO/RO freight ferry but the cost can be horrendous for a large motorhome.

The only way to drive a motorhome to Cyprus now is via Turkey, it's a long trek, the distance is approx 2,200/2,500 miles depending on which route you take

In the past one had the added complication of having to buy third party 
insurance when one landed in northern (Turkish) Cyprus to transit to 
southern (Greek) Cyprus.

My insurers Comfort (Norwich Union) have stated that a Green Card is no longer required for southern (Greek) Cyprus and they can issue manually a Green Card for northern (Turkish) Cyprus.

You can now drive to Turkey overland without leaving the EU, this makes life a lot easier when crossing borders.

If you use the ferry option from Italy to Greece you will just require a 
manual Green Card for Turkey/northern Cyprus.

Fergun Ferries (http://www.fergun.net/uk/) sail from Tasucu in Turkey to Girne in northern Cyprus.

EU citizens can cross the border between north and south Cyprus. If you 
arrive in Cyprus from Turkey you must leave the same way. If you arrive from Greece you must leave that way. At present a round trip is not possible.

Don't bother contacting the Greek Cypriot tourist office in London for info 
on travelling via Turkey. They will not even admit there is a way out 
through northern Cyprus.

If you would like further info on travelling to Cyprus via Eastern Europe or via the ferry option from Italy to Greece please get back to me.

Don


----------

